# Codziennie rano piję małą kawkę.



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Jak prztłumaczyć poprawnie zdanie:
Codziennie rano piję małą kawkę.

I drink a little coffee every day in the morning.
CZY
I drink a small coffee every day in the morning.


----------



## Ania R.

Ja bym zdecydowanie dała "small". Wprawdzie ta nasza "mała kawa" to trochę dziwny twór, ale ja bym szła tropem, że mówimy o rozmiarze pojemnika, z którego tę kawę pijemy, a tu jak wiemy używa się raczej "small".


----------



## wolfbm1

Ale słowo little też oznacza małą.


----------



## Ania R.

wolfbm1 said:


> Ale słowo little też oznacza małą.



Owszem, i dlatego użycie konkretnego słowa zależy od konteksu. A w przypadku rozmiaru pojemników do picia to raczej zawsze jest "small" - wystarczy popatrzeć po knajpach i restauracjach  Zawsze jest _small, medium, large_, ewentualnie _extra large_  Nie spotkałam się z tym, żeby było gdzieś "little" w tym kontekście. A nawet jeżeli, to i tak moim zdaniem "small" jest tutaj zdecydowanie lepsze. Również dlatego, żeby łatwiej było odróżnić "little" jako przymiotnik of "a little" jako modyfikator. W przypadku_ I drink a small coffee_ sprawa jest jasna, a w przypadku_ I drink a little coffee_ można by pomyśleć, że chodzi o _Piję trochę kaw_y, a niekoniecznie _Piję małą kawę_.


----------



## Klaudyna

I drink a little coffee - piję trochę kawy (przypuszczam, że tak byłoby to rozumiane)
I drink a small coffee - piję małą kawę (akczkolwiek brzmi to dziwnie, raczej się tak nie mówi, ale żaden odpowiednik naszej ''małej kawki'' ''kawusi'', ''małej czarnej'' itp mi nie przychodzi do głowy niestety)


----------



## aga83

Zgadzam sie. Język angielski posiada wiele takich słów. Mogą mieć to samo znaczenie, ale użyte w złym kontekscie zupełnie zmieniają sens zdania. 

Wydaje mi się, że można to również przetłumaczyć  następująco : 

I drink a small coffee every morning.


----------



## Ania R.

Klaudyna said:


> I drink a little coffee - pije troche kawy (przypuszczam , ze tak byloby to rozummiane)
> I drink a small coffee - pije mala kawe (akczkolwiek brzmi to dziwnie, raczej sie tak nie mowi, ale zaden odpowiednik naszej ''malej kawki'' ''kawusi'', ''malej czarnej'' itp mi nie przychodzi do glowy niestety)


Dokładnie - można to przetłumaczyć, ale traci trochę smaczku przy tym  Niemniej jednak, tak jak napisałam, jestem zdecydowanie za opcją "small" w tym kontekście.

I zgadzam się z Agą (wybacz jeżeli to nie Twoje imię, czasem nie wiadomo ), że _every morning_ jest zgrabniejsze i bardziej naturalne niż_ every day in the morning._


----------



## aga83

Ania- tak to moje imię 
Wolfbm1 - bardzo często nie tłumaczymy dosłownie, słowo po słowie.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedzi.
Właściwie to Anglik by użył chyba słowa ’have’:
I have a small [cup of] coffee every morning. 
A jednak 'a little' znaczy 'trochę'. ( A nie: mało albo małą.)


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak jest, "I drink _little_ coffee" to byłoby "piję _mało_ kawy".


----------

